# Q about lower bellies.



## Tracii (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems silly of me to ask this question but do many ladies and gents find that attractive on a woman?.
I usually gain weight in the butt,hips and thighs so this is kind of new to me.
I have been 375 in the past but most of my weight was in the butt ,hips and thighs.My belly was just round and hung down.
I have gained 88 pounds back since losing a bunch because of medical reasons.
My point is as I gained weight back my usual gain was hips,butt and thighs like always but now I am getting a huge lower belly and not so much of a top belly.Case in point I gained in my upper belly and slowly that gain ends up in my lower belly.
Gravity maybe heck I don't know.


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 16, 2015)

I like a pooched out lower tummy


----------



## Tracii (Mar 17, 2015)

One positive thanks Frank.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes yes yes.....Lower bellies are so damn sexy!

I love to see a big lower belly bulge/huge roll when a woman is sitting and she has on some soft pants stretching with that bulge and it is extended out on her lap.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 17, 2015)

Good to know thank you.


----------



## dblbellybhm (Mar 21, 2015)

I adore a large lower belly. Especially when it hangs and rides back and forth on a BBWs thighs. Nothing sexier than when it peeks out under some lingerie or hangs below the hem of a short dress or skirt.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for your comments I appreciate them very much.


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 24, 2015)

That FUPA area between the navel and crotch is so personal when it gets all soft and squishy. You really have to love your partner to let them explore that intimate area. I like to approach it like a bowling ball and stick my thumb in a woman's deep bellybutton and then grasp the flab rolls with my fingers and pinch and shake that blubber. When you have any kind of a gut that roll of flab can never be sucked in and pulled out of that grip. 

My lower belly pooch feels like a freshly baked Dunkin' Donuts jelly filled doughnut. It's about that size when grabbed with the Vulcan fatroll grip but is even softer than those donuts that I eat too many of. I love for a lady to grasp that part of my anatomy....as long as she has a similar area for me to play with on her body. I'm uncomfortable with an unfat girl playing with my flab, if she doesn't have very much of a belly then she at least has to have a big arse and thunder thighs instead....


----------



## Tracii (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm just a bit self concious about mine because its getting pretty big and its not something I have had before.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Mar 25, 2015)

Tracii, I hope that the responses make you feel more at ease. I am sure you are beautiful and sexy with or without a big belly. It is something that I think is sexy, and hopefully you'll find it to be an erogenous zone too. 

So, willing to share any pics? Please.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 25, 2015)

OK I guess I can do that. 

View attachment 084 (334x500).jpg


View attachment 039 (334x500).jpg


----------



## dblbellybhm (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice belly! Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks I was just unsure about it.
I have been used to being a bottom heavy pear.Smaller waist with wide hips and big butt.
I have gained so much in the middle lately so am not very pear-ish anymore.


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks nice, Tracii ! You must be far below your high of 375 lbs ! I'd love to see your tummy in something that shows it off better like a bra and panties for example. I would love to massage your belly.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 28, 2015)

About 100 lbs below my highest Frank.


----------



## FrankBell (Mar 29, 2015)

So about 275 then about what I would have guessed and 10
Pounds less than me.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 30, 2015)

288 actually because 388 was my heaviest.
I should have made that clear in my first post.
375 was where I stayed most of the time.


----------



## 340lbslady (Apr 1, 2015)

Reading this thread has made me feel less ashamed about my 'Fat skirt' as I call it lol.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 1, 2015)

When I was much bigger my belly just kind of flopped over at my waist LOL
Now when I stand up my belly fat just falls.
I like the fat skirt analogy.


----------



## landshark (Apr 1, 2015)

OP, seems like you got the answer to your question. I'll weigh in, nonetheless if I may. I personally find the "fat skirt" to be very attractive. I am personally not a big guy. I'm lean, pretty fit, and solid. Strong for my size (5'7" and ~165-170). I love way my smaller, solid body feels pressed up against a larger, softer body. There is something I just find appealing and comforting about a woman's soft lower belly. While I consider myself a "butt guy" first, I have a profound appreciation for a big, soft lower belly. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Tracii (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks to all that chimed in I do appreciate it.


----------



## ninja92 (Apr 17, 2015)

more belly just means more of you to cuddle up with


----------



## Subtlefeeder (May 22, 2015)

You look great!


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 27, 2015)

You look lovely. The bigger and lower a belly is, the sexier it is.


----------



## bullsman812000 (Nov 5, 2015)

Love a woman that gains weight in hips, butt, thighs the lower belly is just icing on the cake. Keep gaining babe its got to go to the belly eventually. It's all lovely sweetie.


----------



## BigFA (Nov 16, 2015)

Add me to the list of guys who love big lower bellies. Nothing sexier than a double or triple roll belly on a woman. And when the lower belly roll hangs down, it is so hot! Your photos look great.:smitten:


----------



## traceg (Apr 7, 2017)

You and your belly are gorgeous in my humble opinion.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Apr 16, 2017)

I love large, lower hanging bellies. The bigger the better. I was on the bus a few days ago and a short bbw/ssbbw got on and sat down near me. I didn't think she was that big at first until I saw her lower belly hanging, peeking below her coat. If I stared for too long she would have caught me looking at her belly. I had to admire it by taking casual glances. I believe the lower belly is the tell-tale sign of ssbbw. The bigger or lower it hangs is how I measure or classify the woman and get an idea of how much she might weigh if I'm not told outright.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers (Apr 25, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> I love large, lower hanging bellies. The bigger the better.
> I believe the lower belly is the tell-tale sign of ssbbw. The bigger or lower it hangs is how I measure or classify the woman and get an idea of how much she might weigh if I'm not told outright.



I agree with each word


----------



## Artflsoul (Apr 27, 2017)

Lower bellies and FUPAs are super hot! Very arrousing!


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 1, 2017)

Tracii said:


> I'm just a bit self concious about mine because its getting pretty big and its not something I have had before.



How does your belly feel now with the lower belly compared to when you were at your heaviest? Are you noticing that the lower belly is getting larger than the top part?


----------



## Tracii (May 1, 2017)

Compared to my past belly it feels very different, a lot bigger and way more flabby.
The upper belly has gotten bigger too and it makes my boobs look smaller or not as noticeable anyway.
My boobs have stayed the same size as my weight goes up.
I'm a few pounds under 400 right now when back in the winter I had gotten up to 410 ish. My belly still feels the same as it did 10 lbs ago super heavy and always in the way LOL


----------



## biggirlluvher (May 1, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Compared to my past belly it feels very different, a lot bigger and way more flabby. My belly still feels the same as it did 10 lbs ago super heavy and always in the way LOL



I started a thread here about feeling the weight of your belly weeks ago. Your thread touches on the subject too. 
Have you had to get new clothes lately because of your gain and size of your belly?


----------



## Tracii (May 1, 2017)

Yeah I'm always buying clothes.
Regardless of my belly size I always buy clothes LOL.


----------



## tjw1971 (May 1, 2017)

Yeah.... One of my ex g/f's was a large-framed, busty German gal who weighed about 285 when we first met.

Her older sister was taller and bigger around than her (and photos I saw of their mother indicated their large size ran in the family).

She was always real competitive with her sister about various things, but she surprised me one day when out of the blue, she complained that her sister had gained more weight and was now well over 300lbs. She said she "wanted to get bigger than her sister". My response was, "Cool.... why not go for it?"

At the time, she had a big pot belly but it really didn't hang. Over the next year, I noticed she was putting on a lot more weight. At first, it was mainly in her thighs, hips and butt. But eventually, her belly started hanging. She pointed it out, excitedly, because she was on a mission to get enough of a hang so she could go around the house without wearing panties and keep her private parts fully hidden. 

She had to get to about 340lbs. (at 5'3") to get to her goal. But she never really had the split upper/lower belly; just one large one.



biggirlluvher said:


> I love large, lower hanging bellies. The bigger the better. I was on the bus a few days ago and a short bbw/ssbbw got on and sat down near me. I didn't think she was that big at first until I saw her lower belly hanging, peeking below her coat. If I stared for too long she would have caught me looking at her belly. I had to admire it by taking casual glances. I believe the lower belly is the tell-tale sign of ssbbw. The bigger or lower it hangs is how I measure or classify the woman and get an idea of how much she might weigh if I'm not told outright.


----------



## TwoSwords (May 1, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Seems silly of me to ask this question but do many ladies and gents find that attractive on a woman?.
> I usually gain weight in the butt,hips and thighs so this is kind of new to me.
> I have been 375 in the past but most of my weight was in the butt ,hips and thighs.My belly was just round and hung down.
> I have gained 88 pounds back since losing a bunch because of medical reasons.
> ...



Every part of the belly is pretty to me. Upper and lower bellies each accentuate different features, but it's definitely positive either way.


----------



## Harley Rider (May 10, 2017)

Nothing more beautiful and sexy then a lower belly hanging down!!!:eat2:


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jul 7, 2017)

Keeping this great thread going:

I think all Fattening body parts are beautiful on women....but I have always adored and loved the pear shape on a Beautiful woman and especially how the weight gain will manifest itself into the area like your pics. A lower soft Gut on a pear shape is the ultimate along with huge fluffy upper arms. But the lower Fat hanging belly is the ultimate FA weight gain fantasy and so sexy on every level especially how it becomes bigger and bigger. 

It is especially arousing to hear that it gets in the way. I love seeing it as almost like a big inflated inner tube of soft luscious Fat around the middle that not only constricts most movements with moving of legs or bending down but how it can literally hinder or even stop movements altogether by being to big and in the way. As the Fat moves to lower in the belly it also develops into the region also earlier discussed as the Fupa which is also so damn sexy to have Fat accumulating in this area. Once men have experienced this I don't think they will be able to go to anything else.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jul 9, 2017)

Tracii,

Sorry, was slow to post, but wanted to send a compliment on your pics. Thanks for sharing them. 

In my opinion you don't look that big. I think your lower tummy looks just right and well proportioned.

Chuck


----------



## FA_Eric (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Tracy, I think the pics you posted are quite beautiful. Personally, I like women who are "fat all over"- like you. I think having a nice fat lower belly is very sexy.


----------



## DonnieD80 (Jan 18, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Seems silly of me to ask this question but do many ladies and gents find that attractive on a woman?.
> I usually gain weight in the butt,hips and thighs so this is kind of new to me.
> I have been 375 in the past but most of my weight was in the butt ,hips and thighs.My belly was just round and hung down.
> I have gained 88 pounds back since losing a bunch because of medical reasons.
> ...



Hi Tracii! I do find it attractive.. a lot! Even more than full round bellies!
I had never given it a thought until about 8-9 years ago, when my skinny girlfriend slowly started piling on the pounds. It came as a surprise because she had always been the typical skinny girl, no matter how much she ate, with her weight steady around 115 lbs.
It took her a sedentary job to start putting on a few pounds for the first time in her life.
Funnily, her upper torso didn't seem to be affected at all. She seemed to store the new pounds on her lower half. But not just hips and thighs. The fat started accumulating from just below her bellybutton.
The first 15 pounds gained in such a fashion left her with a skinny upper body, flat upper stomach, and a cute little bulge below her bellybutton. Enough to form a little belly roll when sitting.
I found it the cutest thing in the world and I let her know that. That helped her not to worry too much, also because some of her friends commented and patted that new thing she was growing on her lower abdomen.
Luckily, the pattern went on in the following months, and each years her lower belly roll was a bit thicker, and I loved all the inches she put on there. Now, with more than 60 pounds gained, at 176 lbs I am totally in love with that low ring of fat she has developed. I love also watching her sit in her lingerie, that lower belly spreading on her lap. When she stands she also is a sight, from the side she has two front bulges (her boobs are DD/E cup, and her lower belly) with the "hollow" of her flatter upper belly separating them. She looks like a speed-bump sign! In a cute way, of course!


----------



## choudhury (Jan 19, 2018)

Gosh, I love a big lower belly. Tremendously sexy.


----------



## Tracii (Jan 19, 2018)

Glad to see people still posting on this 3 years later LOLOL.
I appreciate the fact that lower bellies seem to be well received in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## voluptuouslover (Jan 22, 2018)

Tracii said:


> Glad to see people still posting on this 3 years later LOLOL.
> I appreciate the fact that lower bellies seem to be well received in all shapes and sizes.



Yes....well you happened to bring up a decedent topic!
Seriously lower bellies has to be the single most sexiest thing to me 
as far as the most arousing body part to me on my wife and other women....
and there are so many sexy and arousing ones....but lower bellies is #1

Great job and congrats on such a lengthy a genuinely loved topic!


----------



## BigFA (Jan 22, 2018)

dblbellybhm said:


> I adore a large lower belly. Especially when it hangs and rides back and forth on a BBWs thighs. Nothing sexier than when it peeks out under some lingerie or hangs below the hem of a short dress or skirt.



Wonderful description. I concur 100%. Love fat, hanging lower bellies.:wubu:


----------



## andycarter (Jun 16, 2018)

I like it when the lower belly is bigger than the upper belly, particularly if it is also wider. I like high-waisted pants because they emphasize a big lower belly, and I like a shirt that is tighter over the lower belly than it is above, because that also emphasizes the lower belly. I love it when a woman has to keep pulling her shirt down because her lower belly is big and the shirt slips upward. That's just me, though


----------



## Railroad Man (Jun 17, 2018)

voluptuouslover said:


> It is especially arousing to hear that it gets in the way.



My ex was 340 when I married her, so we must have figured it out. If the lady wants you, she'll help you if necessary. And when you're snuggling afterward, you can wrap your arm around that big belly 

To answer your question, Tracii, you're sexy and HOT.


----------



## devinprater (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh yes, I love all kinds of bellies.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm finishing up my studies to be a nurse's aide. There are about 2-4 BBW in my class. The youngest of those women is possibly the heaviest female in the class. What gives her that distinction is that she's the shortest and her lower belly was getting bigger since winter. It was on full display today when she volunteered to let the teacher demonstrate of all things....feeding a patient. I enjoyed the view of her lower belly sticking out from her hoodie as I always have since noticing her weight gain


----------



## weetabix (Jul 7, 2018)

biggirlluvher said:


> I'm finishing up my studies to be a nurse's aide. There are about 2-4 BBW in my class. The youngest of those women is possibly the heaviest female in the class. What gives her that distinction is that she's the shortest and her lower belly was getting bigger since winter. It was on full display today when she volunteered to let the teacher demonstrate of all things....feeding a patient. I enjoyed the view of her lower belly sticking out from her hoodie as I always have since noticing her weight gain



I suspect all fat people have at least a secret enjoyment of their fat. It was not by chance that she volunteered to be fed. I suggest you get to know her.


----------

